# Smoker Plug



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't always discard all my smoker fuel when finished with the smoker (I use burlap from a coffee distributor). I used to whittle down wine corks (as they don't fit the smoker). Then I thought why not just cut some off the smoker spout. Now all the wine corks fit w/o any whittling needed......

Sometimes, it takes me a while..........


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Just some green leaves is all you need. Fold into a plug an put it in


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

My-smokepole said:


> Just some green leaves is all you need. Fold into a plug an put it in


True, but I've .........hundreds of wine corks!


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like you have a serious problem, with such an excess of corks. I, being one to help "take one for the team" am here to help you out. Send me a large quantity of your bottles of wine, I will drink them, and then you won't have so many corks to worry about!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Have you ever seen a pine cone after a squirrel has gnawed all of the tabs off? I use those. There are plenty around....and it allows me to drink beer instead of wine


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I use a wad of grass, Bourbon corks are too hard to come by.


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

I use a champagne cork in mine. It doesn't insert into the smoker, but I just kind of screwed it onto the end. Now that it's got the 'ring' cut into it, it holds well. I've had the same cork for well over a year.


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use part of a corn cob


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Stick from a tree, they last for years. Until I loose it.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Wine corks fit our smoker perfectly. We tie on a bit of red ribbon or flagging tape so we don't lose the cork.

Cork is pretty much fire resistant ... its purpose on cork trees is to protect them from fire. Its the perfect material, and we wine lovers usually have a stash of them.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

rwlaw said:


> I use a wad of grass, Bourbon corks are too hard to come by.


Same here, rolled into a tight wad. 

DMB....Drink More Burbon.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I wad some fresh grass up and stuff it in the top as well as push some in between the bottom hole and the smoker. Over kill maybe, but anywhere air can get in, I stuff. Corks and such would just be another thing for me to lose and have to deal with, when the grass is right there, always.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a metal box with a cover that I keep out by the hives and when I'm done using the smoker, I plug the end with a wine cork and drop the smoker into the metal box. I always have corks around because a few feet away I keep a big chicken waterer and I float corks around the rim for the bees to land on and drink. Who would have thought that beekeeping contributes to excessive wine drinking solely for upcycling corks!!!!!


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

A wad of aluminum foil for me.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I use a wad of grass

I used to look around until I found a stick the right size to fit or to fit with minimal whittling... but they kept getting lost... now I use a wad of grass. Never hard to find


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I use a wad of electrical tape


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I use plumbers putty. I guess it is whatever is laying around. Roll it in a little ball and stick it in. I try to put the ball on the smoker guard when smoker is in usebut I loose it enough to keep finding it in the truck. Funny thing is that you would think that the wet side of Oregon is always green but good luck finding green grass about summer time! I do like the tinfoil idea.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Being the owner of a wood lathe, I turned a simple plug for my smoker, it works a treat!


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I use a spent 12 ga. shotgun shell.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I use ammo boxes. They seal tight and are fire proof. I can leave it in the back of the truck even in the rain and it is dry and ready to light. My son got me a 12"h x 18"w box to keep all my other items in as my tool box leaked and some times the lighter was wet???


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

Another aluminum foil wad type of dude, here.


----------

